# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Звонки на горячую линию одного известного банка

## EweX

Звонки на горячую линию одного известного банка
Заявление клиента с просьбой вернуть карту, захваченную банкоматом:
"Прошу Вас вернуть карту, которую нагло усосала эта мерзкая машина!"

Я (работник call-center) - вас интересует автокредит?
Женщина - да, расскажите.
Я: начинаю перечислять тарифы и условия.
Ж.: не торопитесь так, я не успеваю
Я: вы записываете?
Ж.: нет, я соображаю!

Клиент:
- К кому можно поприставать?

Клиент: <Все Ваши Клиенты - дураки!>
Клиент: <Я должна задать Вам интимный вопрос: у меня уже есть просрочка платежа?>
Клиент(таксист): <Вас не найти. Кружу как Змей-Горыныч на посадке>.

Клиент:
"Знаете, я тут месяц назад взял ваш банк. И вот решил вернуть деньги. Как мне теперь это сделать?"

«Алло! Мы сейчас разговаривали с оператором и нас разорвало!»

Оператор:
- Назовите серию и номер паспорта.
- Моего!?
- Ну, если можете, назовите моего!

-Девушка мне бы узнать, кредит закрыт или как.
Называет номер кредитного договора.
- Ваши Ф.И.О.
-......Что это?
- На кого оформлен договор? На Вас?
- Почему на меня? Нет на тещу.
- У Вас теща мужского пола?
- Да, т.е. нет. Теперь точно и не знаю. Я сейчас у нее переспрошу и перезвоню.

Некоторое Время назад у нас в call-center работал оператор Антон, с довольно приятным голосом, так у него чуть ли не стандартным был диалог
- Здравствуйте, оператор ..., слушаю вас.
- Девушка, скажите, ...
- Конечно, но я не девушка!
- ну, не волнуйтесь так, милочка!

- Здравствуйте молодой человек, а вы мне не подскажите, со скольких лет у вас девушки могут брать?
(Я даже сначала не про то подумал), но потом понял о чем он.
-Если вы имеете в виду, со скольких лет банк предоставляет кредит гражданам женского пола, то с 21 года, они могут БРАТЬ.
(Он даже смущенно поблагодарил и извинился)





Посетитель, Охранник, Бухгалтер. Разговор по телефону:
Охр.: К вам батюшка:
Бух.: Дайте ему трубку:
Бух.: Да, Святой Отец, что Вы хотели?
Пос.: Я не батюшка, я ваш аудитор Сергей Петрович БатЮшко!!!

Клиент: -<У меня ТАМ карточка застряла, чего мне делать?>

А когда я узнаю, что все заплатил?
- Когда все заплатите.
-Странно.

-Я в этом месяце не успеваю оплатить. Вы можете меня оттянуть?
(имелась ввиду отсрочка платежа)

Клиент (человек кавказской национальности) хочет узнать состояние своего счета.
Сотрудник просит предоставить договор и паспорт.
К.: У мэна его нэт.
С: удостоверение вашей личности, можно права.
Смотрит очень внимательно и отвечает:
С.: Они в машине.
На просьбу предоставить права клиент отвечает:
С.: А кто за ними спускаться будет?

Клиент:
- Девушка, я облил паспорт яйцами, но там совсем чуть-чуть, могу я предъявить?

Специалист консультирует клиента по телефону. Подходит молодой человек, ждет около 2-х минут, не выдерживает и говорит громко и гневно:
"Девушка! Вы пойдете со мной на контакт или нетИ?!!!!"

Оператор (к стойке подходят трое):
- Вы вместе?
Подошедшие: - Нет...
О: - Вы не получили график платежей? можно ваши документы?...
...отдает график, разъясняет, что с ним делать...
Пришедшие в один голос:
-Спасибо!... и дружно уходят.

Клиент:
-Теща, ****, кредит взяла. Где тут его оплачивать?

О: - Придумайте, пожалуйста, 5 цифр удобных для Вашего запоминания
К: - А когда перезвонить?
О: - Когда придумаете
...
(с ней же)
О.: - Придумайте и назовите слово не менее, чем из 5 букв
К.: - Вася
О: - "Вася" - это 4 буквы, а нужно не менее 5...
К: - а-а-а, тогда Лена
О: - Лена - это тоже 4 буквы, нужно НЕ МЕНЕЕ ПЯТИ
К: - а-а-а-а-а, ну давайте тогда мое имя - Таня

Звонит клиентка нервная, ругается матом, все время что-то у нее падает, перебивает, злая. Открываю анкету, место работы - психоинтернат!

----------


## EweX

"Клиент:
-Теща, ****, кредит взяла. Где тут его оплачивать?"

ухуж эти тещи как я вас понимаю)))

----------


## EweX

О.: - Придумайте и назовите слово не менее, чем из 5 букв
К.: - Вася
О: - "Вася" - это 4 буквы, а нужно не менее 5...
К: - а-а-а, тогда Лена
О: - Лена - это тоже 4 буквы, нужно НЕ МЕНЕЕ ПЯТИ
К: - а-а-а-а-а, ну давайте тогда мое имя - Таня

----------


## EweX

Продолжение саги о банке

Клиент: Мне тут Ваша электронная девушка такое наговорила, поясните!

Клиент: "Вы обязаны удовлетворять своих клиентов"!!!

Клиент в отделении: "Я тут немного ПРОСРАЧИЛСЯ..."

Клиент: «Обслуживание вашей сотрудницы меня не удовлетворило, не могли бы вы мной занятьсяИ?»

В тот момент был уставший и пофигический голос.
О.: - Банк ............, здравствуйте!
К.: - Мммм…, здрасьте, девушка....
О.: - Здравствуйте.
К.: - А вы давно в этом банке работаете?
О.: - А что вас интересует?
К.: - Да вам просто с таким голосом нужно не в банке работать, вы когда трубку подняли, я аж растерялся.
О.: - А где же надо?
К.: - В "секс по телефону"
О.: - Что вас интересует?
К.: - Теперь только вы.
О.: - Что ж, могу вам посочувствовать.
К.: - Нет, не надо. Я сильный и красивый.
О.: - Тогда могу вам позавидовать.
К.: - А вы что не красивая?
О.: - Нет.
К.: - У вас что комплекс?
О.: - А вы хотите об этом поговорить?
К.: - Ну-у-у..., я не психолог, но для вас могу стать хоть кем. С таким голосом страшными не бывают.
О.: - Ну если не психолог, то зачем спрашиваете?! Вас по банковским продуктам что-нибудь интересует?
К.: - Да.
О.: - Я вас слушаю.
.....В конце разговора.
К.: - Я в вас влюблен, я вами покорен.
О.: - Вы что поэт?
К.: - Нет.
О.: - Тогда зачем чужие стихи читаете?!
К.: - Чтоб вам сделать приятно.
О.: - У вас еще вопросы есть какие-либо?
К.: - Да есть, конечно, но вы на них не будете отвечать.
О.: - Тогда всего доброго.
К.: - До свидания.

Из заявления родственников клиента:
" Он не мог оформить кредит у вас, так как всегда находится в нетрезвом состоянии из-за отсутствия паспорта"

- Назовите, плиз, номер карты.
-А это где?
-16 цифр на лицевой стороне карты
-А где у нее лицевая сторона?

-Представьтесь, пожалуйста
-Я?

Из комментариев менеджеров:
"Клиент в неадекватном состоянии, сильно пьян, угрожал сотрудникам расправой, сообщил, что работает в ФСБ, УСБ МВД и ФСО одновременно».

Вбегает Клиент, весь такой растрепанный, взъерошенный, немного ошалелый и видимо очень торопится. Подбегает к сотруднику и кричит: "Девушка,…ну, вы там ... эта..., там найдите меня!!!!!"
Сотрудник: прячьтесь...

Из комментариев менеджеров:
"Клиент затруднился назвать место работы. Был одет в форму сотрудника милиции".

Оператор: Представьтесь.
Клиент: Вам мою настоящую фамилию назвать?

Я: Ваше семейное положение?
Клиент (уверенно): Конечно.

Клиентка: "Я его на прошлой неделе загасила, а мне кто-то звонит и говорит, что он ещё есть!!!"

Девушка, вот мы снимаем с Банкомата... А Банкомат с нас что-нибудь снимает?

-На обратной стороне карты поставьте подпись
-Свою?

Звонит жена нашего клиента активировать карту, прошу позвать клиента к телефону.
К.: -Ой девушка, сейчас, а то мы к вам звонили уже, и звонок сорвался, он обиделся и в туалет ушел.

Звонок в банк:
Клиент:
- Я звонил в call-center, они меня пустили по кругу, а я только хотел активировать карту...

Приходит клиент со стандартной просьбой:
- Дайте мне денег!
- Вы хотите оформить карту или снять наличные с уже предоставленной Вам карты?
- Хочу снять со своей карты.
- Активировали карту? ПИН-код есть?
- Да, 19-07-1959.
- ПИН-код - это 4 цифры.
- А, ну тогда ГАЛЯ…

Собственно, читаю анкетку, заполненную товарищем в связи с закрытием счета. Кучка тупых вопросов, но видно, что гражданин подошел творчески - в графе "Причина закрытия счета" крупными буквами значится "ТОТАЛЬНОЕ ОБНИЩАНИЕ".

Еще один звонок:
- Девушка!!! Я уже третий день звоню!!! Не могу ни с оператором!!! Ни с кем!!! (Импотенция – страшная вещь)

Девушка стажер, только что прочитала Маразмы наших клиентов (хохотала до слез, не веря, что такое бывает). Через пять минут к ней подходит клиент:
- Девушка, я вами пользуюсь уже три года.......

- Придумайте и назовите слово, состоящие из пяти или более букв.
- А из шести можно?
- Можно.
- Александра...

Назовите три цифры из пятизначного кода!
-четыре пятерки!
Цифр должно быть пять!
-Четыре пятерки!
- Цифр не могло быть четыре! Их должно быть пять!!!!
- Ну, тогда ТРИ пятерки! Занавес.

На вопрос:
-Какое у вас гражданство?
Клиентка отвечает:
- Наше, ну нормальное... русское.

Клиент:
- Алле! Здрасьте! Я вот вчера пошел, вставил, а у меня ничего не получилось! Ну, это как его?! Чё мне теперь делать?! Ну, это как его?! А еще мне звонили! Ну и чё вы мне названиваете? Я и туда и сюда и никак! Помогите, аИ?

Случай был. Клиент заполняет анкету. Менеджер:
- Вот тут пишите сумму кредита прописью.
К.: Прописью, это как?
М.: буквами.
К.: молодой человек, вы в своем умеИ? как же я цифры буквами напишу?

К.: Я хотел бы возобновить отношения
Я: ... (молчу)
К.: Я уже пользовался Вами...

Оператор: Назовите номер договора.
К.: Куда?
О.: В трубку.

Диалог с клиентом:
-Кредит оформлен на Вас?
-Нет, на холодильник.

Объясните мне, как простому смертнику,

Я тут краем уха увидел вашу рекламу.

Я хотел бы вступить в связь с вашим банком.

Скажите, а если воспользоваться вами как ячейкой?
У вас есть вклад на 3 месяца? А месячные у вас есть?

Скажите, как мне выйти на ваш кадровый орган или другой орган, где решаются вопросы трудоустройства?

У меня лежал в Центральном и на Пятницкой, а у моего друга лежал в Софийском. Чего нам дальше делать?

Скажите, а будет что-то у вас подкрепляющее или закрепляющее?

Я подавала заявление в комиссию, посмотрите там меня по телевизору.

Я слышал, что у 6 банков, в том числе и у вашего, отберут лицензию.
Но мы будем молиться, чтобы вас пронесло.

Здравствуйте, вы автомат или человек?

У вас идет переоформление вкладов? А задержки у вас нет?

Здравствуйте, я ваш вкладчик - бывший, не бывший, но еще неудовлетворенный.

Я тут у вас разговаривала с мальчиком... ну не знаю, может он уже не мальчик, а мужчина...

Девушка, здравствуйте. Вы даете?

Скажите, а если вкладчик, грубо говоря, умер?

И что, полностью удовлетворяете? (С гордостью: Абсолютно!!!)

Девушка, это вы, с которой в первый раз? (Нет, со мной уже во второй...)

-Девушка, переведите меня!
-Куда Вас перевести?
-Чтобы узнать, сколько мне осталось... (Недолго вам теперь осталось…)

Клиент: Девушка, я вами немного воспользовался в магазине. А что теперь делать не знаю... (Теперь женитесь…)

Здравствуйте, я член почетного клиента...

Оператор (О), Клиент (К)
О.: представьтесь, пожалуйста.
К.: Виктор Николаевич.
О.: Фамилия?
К.: Виктор Николаевич.
О.: Я прошу Вас назвать Вашу фамилию.
К.: (очень тихо) Козел.
О.: Повторите, пожалуйста, Вас плохо слышно.
К.: Да, Козел я! Господи! Козел!

З: Девственная фамилия моей мамы - Иванова!


1. Кл.: У меня кредитная карта, мне прислали бумагу, написано 1500 руб. А можно внести
3 тысячи?
О.: Можно.
Кл.: Спасибо.
2. он же.
- Нет, вы мне все-таки скажите, если написано 1500,а я 3 внесу, ничего мне не будет?
- Нет
- Спасибо.
3.Он же.
- Меня мучают сомнения по поводу суммы...
Я: (свирепею) Какие сомненияИ?!!!
Кл.: - Ну там же 1500...а я...3 хочу, мне точно ничего не будет?
-ВНЕСИТЕ ДЕСЯТЬ!
Кл.: - Ну, вот теперь я спокоен, десять - это нормально!!! (Действительно, три тысячи – странная сумма…)

Клиент пришел за графиком, очень был рад тому обстоятельству, что график он всё же получит. Его фраза меня просто убрала
- Признателен, благодарен, очарован. Ленок, дай пять!!!!!!! (Наш чувак!)

Звонок. По голосу женщина преклонных лет (как потом выяснилось по анкете даме 64 года).
О.: Назовите, пожалуйста, номер кредитного договора.
К.: Что?
О.: Номер кредитного договора.
К.: Подождите, пожалуйста, минутку, я за ним сбегаю.
И тут трубке слышатся звуки похожие на взлет реактивного самолёта и звуки
падающей мебели, вкупе с этим бешеный топот, видимо бежавшей клиентки.
Через 2 минуты повторная ситуация:
О.: Назовите номер договора.
К.: Подождите, сейчас я его позову. (Договор пошла звать?)

Вспомнилось, мне тоже горец звонил, причем волновался, что наш банк не выдал кредит не ему, а его то ли родственнику, то ли другу. На мой ответ: банк причины отказа не объясняет. В трубке слышалось что-то вроде: «Вай, ... это такому человеку?! и не даешь?!
Я: банк причины отказа не объясняет:
Одним словом приятная беседа продолжалась еще минут 15, причем мой ответ был один и тот же (как учили).
Резюме разговора выдал сам клиент: это не по-мужски!

Клиентка в заявлении: "В один прекрасный день меня попутал БЕС и я приобрела в кредит товар... ...сотрудники смотрели на меня свысока своими зажранными мордами!!!!!"

Клиент: "Ну, раз я не получил Пин-код, я попробую его угадать. Сколько у меня попыток?" занавес

Звонок: - Девушка, на меня напал штраф! Что мне делать? (поотбиваться для приличия, потом сдаться и оплатить)

- Солнышко, а назови-ка мне сумму моей задолженности.
- Будьте любезны обращаться ко мне как к сотруднику банка.
- Ну вот, а я по-человечески хотел...

Здравствуйте, у меня кредит в каком-то банке, случайно не у вас? (частый вопрос)

Здравствуйте, я физический и у меня все кончилось (клиент - физическое лицо) (Вам еще добавить?)

Звонит как-то один… и на полном серьезе:
- Здравствуйте, И.О., вам звонит ваш неплательщик Петров. Скажите, я СИЛЬНО ЗЛОСТНЫЙИ?!!!!

Веселый клиент попался, спрашиваю, что с вашей картой случилось?
- Моя карта погибла в не равном бою с вашим банкоматом! Я не смог

----------


## EweX

В тот момент был уставший и пофигический голос.
О.: - Банк ............, здравствуйте!
К.: - Мммм…, здрасьте, девушка....
О.: - Здравствуйте.
К.: - А вы давно в этом банке работаете?
О.: - А что вас интересует?
К.: - Да вам просто с таким голосом нужно не в банке работать, вы когда трубку подняли, я аж растерялся.
О.: - А где же надо?
К.: - В "секс по телефону"
О.: - Что вас интересует?
К.: - Теперь только вы.
О.: - Что ж, могу вам посочувствовать.
К.: - Нет, не надо. Я сильный и красивый.
О.: - Тогда могу вам позавидовать.
К.: - А вы что не красивая?
О.: - Нет.
К.: - У вас что комплекс?
О.: - А вы хотите об этом поговорить?
К.: - Ну-у-у..., я не психолог, но для вас могу стать хоть кем. С таким голосом страшными не бывают.
О.: - Ну если не психолог, то зачем спрашиваете?! Вас по банковским продуктам что-нибудь интересует?
К.: - Да.
О.: - Я вас слушаю.
.....В конце разговора.
К.: - Я в вас влюблен, я вами покорен.
О.: - Вы что поэт?
К.: - Нет.
О.: - Тогда зачем чужие стихи читаете?!
К.: - Чтоб вам сделать приятно.
О.: - У вас еще вопросы есть какие-либо?
К.: - Да есть, конечно, но вы на них не будете отвечать.
О.: - Тогда всего доброго.
К.: - До свидания.

----------


## EweX

Дело в том, что у нас есть номер договора … (Знаете, из-за этого у многих возникают проблемы)

Я буду зачислен в банк даунов – должников? (имелся в виду банк данных) (Вы – да!)

О: Вы оплачивали через банк или через почту?
З: Оплачивала через наш деревенский банк. А, ну да, через почту, точно! (А лавка – деревенский супермаркет. И вообще, деревня – это маленький город…)

З: Мне дали одну эту, которую заполняют на деньги. (Угадай что?) (Ответ – квитанция на оплату…)

Как долимитить карту, ну, так сказать добить её? (Ногами ее, ногами!!!)

Кредит брала моя мать, поэтому звоню вам я… (Железная логика…)
Мы вам тарелку оплатили… (А как насчет вилки?)
Я все сделала, чтобы расквитаться с вами…(Все, боимся…)
Вот тут по договорчику… платежечка у нас есть, денежки отправляли… (И штрафики не начислялись?)
Я пытался взять кредит и закрыл его.
Я в пятницу сдавала платеж…
То есть всегда до седьмого ноября у меня должен приходить платеж?
Я брала, но у меня большая задержка… (Без комментариев – и так пОшло)
Мы живем в метро Щукинская…(Бомжам дают кредит?)
Покупала фотоаппарат с помощью вас (Хотите поблагодарить за помощь? Тогда в виде наличных…)
(Оператору)Тогда подождите, не уходите… (Да я и так никуда не собирался…)

Мы сейчас Карту аккредитовали… (активировали по-новому… Звучит!)

Заемщица с задолженностью: Я договорилась с вашим АВТООТВЕТЧИКОМ(!!!), что оплачу позже… (вообще занавес…) (скажите номер автоответчика, я с ним переговорю)

Договорный листочек – угадай что? (Выписка по счету)

Варианты:
Овердраф
Овердрайв
Овердруфт
Овурдрифт
Овертайм
Оверферд

У нас почта только три раза в неделю ходит (боюсь себе представить эту картину…) (интересно, под себя ходит?)

Охрененко Владимир Игоревич

- Я договор не подписывал, но денежки по карте получил. Вы скажите своему начальству, что я все оплачиваю, и долгов перед вами нет.(Ловкий мошенник, но честный – что взял, то возвращает…)

- Номер карты назовите, пожалуйста. – Да я не знаю, где она! Долгов-то нет. Посмотрите, мой код 3432. (Ух ты, какой красивый код…)

Я являюсь старым клиентом вашей карточки (А я думал, нашего Банка…)

Просто до вас не дошло, а вы мне штраф начислили… (Мы просто от своей тупости, оказывается, начисляем штрафы)

Спрашиваю:
- Назовите номер сообщения
- Тут много цифр, какие вам?
- Первые 11
- Два это значить первая, 7 это значить вторая, 6 это значить третья … и так до конца!!! (Догадайся сам…)

Мне там подменили эту штуку… (почта – засранцы! Всякие штуки там меняют…)

Я потерял платеж, который отправлял через почту. Вы не нашли? (Ответ оператора: Сейчас поищу, может завалялся где…)

О: Номер договора можете сказать?
З: Сейчас попробую… ("Угадай мелодию" или "Поле чудес")

Я снимала денежку с карты. У меня денежка упала или не упала? (Упала! Поднимайте скорее!!!)

О: Подойдите на АП, там вам активируют (называю адрес, следующий вопрос з-ка меня убивает…)
З: Там к вашему агенту подойти? (шпиономания, млин…)

Из тувинских приколов:
Хочу получить у вас ПИН-ПОНГ (это реально было)

(женский голос) Здравствуйте, я в Хоум кредит попала? Это Солгачев Сергей Петрович. (Следующий вопрос оператора: А вы пол меняли?)

Здравствуйте, девушка! Или вы не девушка? (Извините, уже нет… Я уже 20 лет молодой человек…)

О: Я сейчас переведу на специалиста, который проконсультирует вас по этому вопросу.
З: Сводите меня с этим специалистом… (сериал "Сваха"…)

----------


## EweX

Бабулька мучает меня десять по активации карты. У нее в городе нет нашего АП. Есть в другом конце области.
После 9:36 разговора:
З: Дайте мне номер какого-нибудь начальства!!!
О: (Вспоминая МЕМО по гринлайну) 8(495)875-82-22

Когда я платила, на почте сидела такая девочка, что могла перепутать цифры… (Блондинко что ли?)

Алло, Это ХОМУТ Кредит? (захомутаем – не отвяжетесь…)

Мне пришло предложение получения Банком кредита…

Мне можно увеличить сумму овердрафта?

Мне понравилось пользоваться овердрафтом… (Мы всегда рады удовлетворить клиента…)

Мне нужно узнать код кредитной карты (Мошенники, млин!)

Мне звонили, там компьютер разговаривал… (Жуткий сон – комп, и разговаривает по телефону!)

Мне бы пин-код взять…(Держите…)

Мне пришла претензия…

Я его уплатила, и оно уже пошло. (Ползи – ползи, маленький…)

Я хочу закрыть номер счета (вопрос з-ку: рукой или ногой?)

Алло, это Хоум от кредита? (А у вас – это горе от ума?)

О: У вас были задержки, и вам еще был начислен штраф (Сколько бед сразу: и задержки, и штраф…)

Добрый день, вас Кандалакша беспокоит! (Беспокоит, ой как беспокоит!)

Кредитная карта у нас хорошая получилась? (Просто блеск!) (Имелась в виду кредитная история)

Я сняла 300 рублей, и у меня банкомат карточку зажевал… (Какой голодный банкомат!)

----------


## EweX

К: У меня кто-то постоянно снимает деньги с карты (шепотом)
О: Может быть родственники?
К: Нет у меня никаких родственников, я одна живу (зло)
О: Ну тогда, я не знаю
К: Это инопланетяне, точно они. (Будем знать, на кого сваливать…)

У него такая же овердрафтовская карточка…

– Назовите номер договора?
– Длинный такой? А нет, вот он, длинненький!

А вы мне карту раскодируете? (От пьянства?)

Я сам работник Банка и все про «овердруфт» знаю, не надо мне тут рассказывать. (Уборщица – тоже работник банка. И тоже слышала про овердруфт…)

Хочу оплатить по паспортным данным

Карточку мне в местном филиале порвали и порезали… (Звери! С вами-то все в порядке?)

Хочу оплатить окончание кредита (оплатите «т»)

Вы тот договор гасили досрочно?
Ага, каждый месяц досрочно гасили…

Я вот в газете прочитала, что нельзя называть номер паспорта и номер карты!!! Вдруг вы мошенники и будете использовать эти данные в своих грязных целях! (Весь контактный центр только и мечтает снять деньги с Вашей карты)

К: Я с договором ходила к юристу… (далее идет разговор по ее вопросу около 15мин)
О: Если вы ходили к юристу, то он вам должен был объяснить, что, подписав договор, вы согласились с условиями его. (Устало и обреченно)
К: А у меня нет договора, вы мне его не дали, я буду судиться с вами.
О: Не волнуйтесь, у нас есть второй экземпляр вами подписанный.
К: Да ладно. (Удивленно)

Я хочу узнать, сколько мне осталось платить, если в 1-ый раз я оплатила большую часть телефона (Дисплей и клавиатуру)

----------


## EweX

Вас как зовут?
Меня зовут Анна Сергеевна. Договор заключал мой папа, ПЕТР Иванович.

К: Вы уже четвертый оператор, которому я называю номер соглашения!
О: А вы уже стошестидесятый заемщик, у которого я его спрашиваю…

О: серия и номер паспорта
К : я сегодня уже 5 раз давала, сейчас и вам дам.

К: Я уже третий раз здороваюсь с вашими задолжниками (Вообще-то, это вы – наш задолжник! Или у вас там шайка?)

К: Посмотрите, у вас там рядом компьютер есть? (Ага, один слева, второй слева. Вам какой?)

Я самый почетный член вашего банка, почему мне штрафы начисляют?! (В смысле у него есть карта клиента)

Меня каждый год страхуют. А я не хочу, что бы меня страховали. Что я маленький что ли?!!

- Мне тут поступило удовлетворение (это в смысле уведомление)

А еще обо мне скажут на всю страну, что я бандит в телепередаче «Времечко»

О: Дмитрий Тимофеевич, у вас еще вопросы остались?
К: Да! Все кончились.

----------


## EweX

-Назовите дату вашего рождения:
- 56-й… Ой, нет, нет, 1956-й

Я набрал номер договора, и нарвался на вашего оператора…

У меня банкомат вчера карточкой закусил…

Я просила увеличить мне деньги в банкомате…

Я хотела снять, мне можно?

К: Я тут разговаривала с респиратором…

Ну, я это…, хотел это…, в общем у меня тут пустое, я хотел бы чтоб всё… Скажите !!! (требовалась сумма последнего платежа)

Здравствуйте. Меня интересует, меня закрыли или нет? (Тихий ужас)

----------


## EweX

Оплачивать буду через квитанцию…

К: Девушка вы понимаете, мы телевизор взяли, еще 4 месяца платить, а он умер.
О: (После идентификации) У вас телевизор сломался я правильно поняла?
К: нет он умер.
О: кто умер?
К: Ну Федоров И.Н.

Он умер и оказался страховым случаем…

- Хочу получить пин-код!
-Назовите номер карты.
-Может, лучше, номер паспорта?
-Вы для паспорта или для карты пин-код получаете?

----------

